# Wood ID Contest with a Prize!!



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought it would be fun to have a guess this wood thread and give away the pen I made from the wood. I'll cover the shipping.

Rules are simple. The first person to guess correctly, wins!! In an effort to allow more people to play, you can not make a second guess untill someone else makes a guess. Basically, you cant have 2 guesses back to back. Pretty simple!!

I'm not going to give any hints unless this goes on for days but I highly doubt it will with all you wood nuts. The only thing I am going to say is that this is a domestic wood harvested by myself in central OH.

Heres the blank...

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_00141.jpg

Heres an end grain shot...

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_00151.jpg

Heres the pen I made from the blank and the one you will recieve as the prize. Its nothing special, a 24K gold bullet pen in 308 Win Mag.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_00231.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2012)

I am fairly certain I know this one but I don't want to play. Cool game and I like the rules.


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw you replied and I said bummer, its over all ready!!

I actually started to post this on another forum because I expect it to be a fairly short contest here but this is home, the other forum is just some place to visit when theres nothing going on at home!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Stabilized bark?



Good guess, in fact your very close. I'm looking for a specific answer though and no this wood wasnt stabelized. It did get several baths in CA to make it turnable though.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 1, 2012)

Ponderosa pine bark


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Ancient Arborist said:


> Ponderosa pine bark



Okay I wasnt looking for that specific of an answer, lol. Yes you are right, it is pine bark. Didnt wanna get any more specific than that because I dunno what kind of pine bark it is. I dont think its ponderosa though. I'm not even sure that ponderosa grows in OH. Maybe though.

This came from a tree that fell in my yard in a storm a couple months ago. The bark was really thick at the base of the tree so I peeled a piece off and cut this blank. Was gonna cut a whole bunch of em and send them to BG to be stabelized but came home from work the next day and the landlord had cut the rest of the tree down and milled the stump away.

I sure was hoping that this would go on for at least a day but you guys are too good. I could have posted on another forum and they would still be guessing next weekend, lol.

PM me your shipping address and I'll get this pen headng your way. Thanks for playing!!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm just too slow in my old addled age I guess, you beat me to the punch AA I have made and still have about 30 of the Ponderosa Pine bark blanks I made not to long ago, I lightly stabilize them by soaking them in a 50/50 mixture of Deft lacquer and thinner for 24 hours and they turn like a dream and make a really cool looking pen! Up in Northern AZ when the old pines fall I collect the bark, it's usually about 1-3" thick and it makes great blanks. This is Ponderosa Pine


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Dang it Joe, I thought I found something cool that no one else was doing!!!

It does make for a pretty cool pen. Since I was only able to get this one before the rest of it magically dissapeared into a pile of wood chips, I may be interested in purchasing a couple if they are for sale. What do you get out of those? I might take a couple with my next snake skin order.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, what a cool game. Thank you for offering this. A little humor before the PM. I just moved into my new house and, while I know my adress, I don't yet know my zip. Soooo I will figure it out tonight and pm my adress in the morning. Again thank you for your generosity.


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Ancient Arborist said:


> Wow, what a cool game. Thank you for offering this. A little humor before the PM. I just moved into my new house and, while I know my adress, I don't yet know my zip. Soooo I will figure it out tonight and pm my adress in the morning. Again thank you for your generosity.



Lol, no problem.


----------

